# Roadster/Trimline in high end platings



## Lenny (Aug 27, 2011)

I really like the Roadster/Trimline/Anelli ... (see photo) probably because it is my best seller. There have been many discussions here where some have stated they won't make these pens because the plating isn't up to their high standards. I have taken the position that if I am selling the pen for $20-$25 .... then... you get what you pay for! 

Their point isn't lost on me however, and the idea of having the choice of better platings would be a nice option, IMO. 

What do you think about this set of components?
Are there any suppliers who sell them in Titanium Gold or Rhodium?

I know Ed at Exotics has a slimline in TnGold.
Smitty has offered lots of different custom platings in various components sets that have generated much interest.

If someone were to find a way to offer them in the better plating would there be any interest provided the cost wasn't out of line? I guess that leads to ... what would you pay for this kit in a premium plating?

Thanks in advance for sharing your opinions and thoughts!


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lenny:
I just use Exotic "slims" with the Comfort CB upgrade. I sell a bunch of these. The customers like the size and like the plain TN or RHO Cb. 

I like those platings because they are inexpensive and have proven durable. When you pour your own PR, these sets allow you to make a nice profit selling at $25-$30.

The "Trimlines" that I bought had more than just plating issues. The trannies and refills were also duds.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 27, 2011)

I bet somewhere, somebody will buy all of those little "free" slim centerbands.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 27, 2011)

So the Comfort center bands are available in the same upgraded platings?


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lenny said:


> So the Comfort center bands are available in the same upgraded platings?



Yes, Exotics has them, in TN Gold for sure. Pimp
Stone Indrustries also sells the comfort ( just toss the black thing) in Gold TN and RHO.


----------



## zig613 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lenny...

Penn State sells the Comfort in titanium gold http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKCFPCLTN.html.  Just throw away the rubber sleeve.  Also, take a look at Timberbits, Dave sells a Streamline (made in China) in titanium gold http://www.timberbits.com/7mm-streamline-pen-kits-premium-plating.html.

I have tried Penn State's Comfort and Timberbit's Streamline but, I like the Berea Streamline in gold titanium the best.  However, over the past year the price for this kit has risen by over 30% which takes it out the market for a "fat" slimline 7mm kit.

Wade


----------



## Lenny (Aug 27, 2011)

Zig,
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lenny (Aug 27, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Lenny said:
> 
> 
> > So the Comfort center bands are available in the same upgraded platings?
> ...


 
Ok ... I was 'THIS CLOSE' to doing a google search for "Pimp Stone Industries"  LOL :biggrin::biggrin: 

Thanks Andy!


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 27, 2011)

I think Timberbits has the streamline in a couple of the better platings, price is good too.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Also Platinum*



zig613 said:


> Lenny...
> 
> Penn State sells the Comfort in titanium gold http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKCFPCLTN.html. Just throw away the rubber sleeve. Also, take a look at Timberbits, Dave sells a Streamline (made in China) in titanium gold http://www.timberbits.com/7mm-streamline-pen-kits-premium-plating.html.
> 
> ...


Timberbits also has Streamline in Platinum but be aware to check with them as to it's actual composition - I might buy from the same source and what they call platinum is really closer to White Gold, not a bad finish but contains zero platinum.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Not downgrading Timberbits and I don't mean this to reflect negatively. 

The Rhodium they sell is not the same as here (I'm not saying it's not as good, just different).

Secondly, when talking about low end hardware, you have to order big quantities or the "cross the pond shipping" gobbles up the profit margin.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Hmmmmm*



PenMan1 said:


> Not downgrading Timberbits and I don't mean this to reflect negatively.
> 
> The Rhodium they sell is not the same as here (I'm not saying it's not as good, just different).
> 
> Secondly, when talking about low end hardware, you have to order big quantities or the "cross the pond shipping" gobbles up the profit margin.


I wish I didn't have to disagree but I compete with Timberbits on slimlines and his shipping is LOW....about the same as ours.  His prices are also pretty low because of exchange rates.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 27, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Pimp Stone Indrustries also sells the comfort



<snicker>


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 27, 2011)

You are likely correct, Smitty. The shipping has dropped significantly in the recent months, and the exchange rate is all over the place. 

The last order I got was some time ago and the "cross the pond" shipping was $37. From a competitor of  Timberbits. I see the TB shipping is SUBSTANTIALLY LESS THAN THAT, now.




Smitty37 said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Not downgrading Timberbits and I don't mean this to reflect negatively.
> ...


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Still higher*



PenMan1 said:


> You are likely correct, Smitty. The shipping has dropped significantly in the recent months, and the exchange rate is all over the place.
> 
> The last order I got was some time ago and the "cross the pond" shipping was $37. From a competitor of Timberbits. I see the TB shipping is SUBSTANTIALLY LESS THAN THAT, now.
> 
> ...


 
The other well known Aussie still has much higher shipping than Timberbits.....I truely don't know how he does it.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lenny said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lenny said:
> ...



If you think "almost" doing the google search is funny, GO AHEAD and DO the search.....just be sure your virus protection is up to date and no kids are looking over your shoulder


----------



## Lenny (Aug 27, 2011)

:bulgy-eyes::bulgy-eyes::bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 27, 2011)

Timberbits has free shipping for orders over $200 as well.  To the USA also.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 27, 2011)

*P. Stone Industries*

Well I didn't notice the "Pimp" and did a search on "Stone Industries" wondered why all the hits seemed to be selling crushed stone or concrete.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 27, 2011)

*me too*



Ironwood said:


> Timberbits has free shipping for orders over $200 as well. To the USA also.


 So do I....


----------



## Lenny (Aug 27, 2011)

Ironwood said:


> I think Timberbits has the streamline in a couple of the better platings, price is good too.


 
I couldn't find a listing for any platings other than 24k Gold/Chrome/Gun Metal 

Wouldn't be the first time something was right in front of me and I couldn't see it though!


----------



## Lenny (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok,  I did find them !  :redface:


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 28, 2011)

Lenny said:


> Ironwood said:
> 
> 
> > I think Timberbits has the streamline in a couple of the better platings, price is good too.
> ...


 


Lenny said:


> Ok, I did find them ! :redface:


 
Sorry , I would have included a link earlier to make it easier for you, but I was using a terminal at work which makes it a bit hard :redface:.

http://www.timberbits.com/7mm-streamline-pen-kits-premium-plating.html

I have no links with this seller, other than being a satisfied customer.

Sorry Smitty, I didnt realise you sold them as well.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 28, 2011)

*I don't*



Ironwood said:


> Lenny said:
> 
> 
> > Ironwood said:
> ...


I don't --- I ship free.


----------

